# network interface eth0 does not exist

## nothingisnothing

I have just installed Gentoo on VMWare Workstation 5, after reboot I don't see eth0. I try use /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start and message as following. Please help me for solve this problem, Thank a lot.

mybox ~# /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

* Starting eth0

*     Bringing up eth0

*     192.168.0.57

*     network interface eth0 does not exist

*     please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)

----------

## di1bert

Have you checked that the driver for your network card has been loaded ? When booting from the LiveCD this is all done for you, but after completing an install you must configure your

system from scratch.

Another thing that may be causing issues is a Firewire connection may be using eth0. The easiest way 

to find out what's going on is to run dmesg | grep eth.

Give that a go and let us know how you get on.

-m

----------

## greedyfly

have you checked to make sure you have a symlink to net.lo from net.eth0?

----------

## JeliJami

check if it was assigned another ethX with

```
ifconfig -a
```

----------

## nothingisnothing

Please see the following pictures:

[IMG]http://i122.photobucket.com/albums/o257/trinhnt/gentoo.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://i122.photobucket.com/albums/o257/trinhnt/gentoo2.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://i122.photobucket.com/albums/o257/trinhnt/gentoo3.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://i122.photobucket.com/albums/o257/trinhnt/gentoo1.jpg[/IMG]

I tried modprobe pcnet32 but: FATAL: Module pcnet32 not found.

----------

## gr0x0rd

I am currently working on the same problem. I am setting up a new Gentoo machine on vmware6 on a windowsXP machine and have the same devices and kernel items selected. Will post here if I manage to solve it before becoming too inebriated.

----------

## gr0x0rd

Okay dude... remove the other options under ethernet and install the driver as a module.

Device Drivers -->

   Network device support -->

      Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit) -->

           [*] Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

          <*> Generic Media Independent Interface device support

           ...

           [*] EISA, VLB, PCI and on board controllers

<M> AMD PCnet32 PCI Support

           ...

Worked for me... bridged connection now works on DCHP on both wired and wireless on the host. 

Good luck.

----------

## nothingisnothing

I solved this problem, thanks gr0x0rd !

----------

## Olivia

Hi

I've got the same problem, but i totally new in gentoo. I do not have eth0 but eth1 is present.

Here are some screens:

http://img50.imageshack.us/img50/6692/picture1fp0.png

http://img124.imageshack.us/img124/8682/picture2af6.png

What should I do?

----------

## gr0x0rd

Olivia, go to /usr/src/linux and 

make menuconfig

You have an Intel PRO/1000 gigabit network card, so you'll need to build support under the 1000 Mbit section:

Device Drivers -->

Network device support -->

[*]  Ethernet (1000 Mbit) 

...

<M>   Intel(R) PRO/1000 Gigabit Ethernet support 

Save that option and do a 

make && make modules_install 

and then copy your new kernel to your boot partition

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.22-gentoo-r9 

(given that kernel-2.6.22-gentoo-r9 is what you've named your kernel and specified in your grub.conf!)

and you should have support for your network card next time you boot ... good luck!

Noobs helping noobs... talk about blind leading the blind...  :Smile: 

----------

## trailnut

I think Olivia's problem is discussed here.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-521713.html

----------

## Olivia

Hmm. I don't know why, but it isn't working. I'll try newest kernel->I've got 2.6.19

----------

## gr0x0rd

Hopefully the kernel upgrade solves it for you.

If it's still not working, boot from the livecd and post the results from your 

lspci -v

and 

lsmod

commands.

----------

## JeliJami

 *trailnut wrote:*   

> I think Olivia's problem is discussed here.
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-521713.html

 

and here

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-559134.html

----------

